# Bloodhound.W32.EP?



## Christoph (May 1, 2003)

I just got a message from my Norton virus scan saying I've got a virus called Bloodhound.W32.EP. It didn't take any actions, so now it says I'm infected! How do I make sure my computer won't be damaged and how can I get rid of this thing?


----------



## Christoph (May 1, 2003)

Please help!


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Have a look at this;http://www.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/bloodhound.html

What it seems to mean is that their heuristic scanning has caught a file looking like a 'possible' nasty and you are ecouraged to submit the file to Symantec for analysis.


----------



## Christoph (May 1, 2003)

So..it's not damaging to my computer?


----------



## Afinogenov (Jul 14, 2004)

no. its contained.


----------



## Christoph (May 1, 2003)

Well, I downloaded LiveUpdate but it didn't do anything worth mentioning. The virus says it's infected and wasn't quarantined. What should I do?


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I can't say either way since the whole point of heuristics seems to be that it uses mathematical probability, not known virus signatures, so your file could be innocent.

Your first post said Norton 'didn't take any action'. Try emptying Temp files etc. and rebooting and running another scan. If you get the same result, see if the file gets Quarantined this time. If it is Quarantined it definitely can't harm your computer, if it isn't, see the notes about submitting it for analysis.


----------



## Afinogenov (Jul 14, 2004)

If you believe you have been infected, please download the latest virus definitions via LiveUpdate or from the Symantec Security Response Web site.

* Click http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/defs.download.html for instructions on using LiveUpdate to retrieve virus definitions.
* Clickhttp://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/defs.download.html to manually download and install virus definitions from the Symantec Security Response Web site.

Additional information:

Addition information on Bloodhound.AOLPWS detections
When Norton AntiVirus detects a Bloodhound.AOLPWS Trojan horse program, it indicates the offending file by name. The file has different names depending on the version of the Trojan. Symantec Technical Support has encountered the following Trojan files to date:

7182.exe
Burst.exe
Cindy.exe
Cpunuttm.exe
Darlene[1].exe
Explore.exe (not Explorer.exe)
i88I.exe
Pics.exe
Pkg13A4.exe
Pkg31E0.exe
Pkg5350.exe
PKg5184.exe (This Trojan asks for credit card information.)
Pkg8134.exe
Pkgb253.exe
Pkgc246.exe
Pkge1A1.exe
Pkge1A3.exe
Pkgele4.exe
Preview.exe
Punter.exe
Setup.pkg (This file name is also used by some installation programs. Use caution in deleting it.)
Sshow.exe
System.exe
Win.exe
Win32Sys.exe
Windows.exe
Wintray.exe
Winsyst.exe
Y2Kfix.exe

Many of these files are named in such a way as to trick the unsuspecting user into thinking that they are Windows system files, and thus deter their removal. The Win.ini or System.ini files may also be marked read-only, making it difficult to remove the commands placed there by the Trojan.

To locate and remove Bloodhound.AOLPWS Trojans, follow these steps:

CAUTION: Because of the large number of these Trojans, these instructions are somewhat general, and by necessity, assume that you are familiar with the operating system and the use of Windows utilities such as the System Editor. If you are not, please contact a qualified computer consultant.

Locate the named Trojan program

1. Click Start, point to Find, and click Files or Folder.
2. Type the name of the file, and then press Enter.
3. Right-click the file in the results pane, and click Delete.

Remove references to the Trojan from the Win.ini and System.ini files

1. Click Start, and click Run.
2. Type sysedit and then press Enter. The System Configuration Editor appears.
3. Click the window titled C:\WINDOWS\WIN.INI.
4. Beneath the [Windows] section, remove any references to the Trojan from the load= and run= lines.
5. Click the window titled C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI.
6. Beneath the [boot] section, the shell= line should read shell=explorer.exe

NOTE: Some vendors, such as Compaq, may include a custom shell. In the case of a Compaq computer, this may read shell=cpqshell.exe. If in doubt, contact your vendor.
7. Exit the System Configuration Editor, and click Yes when you are prompted to save changes.

NOTE: If the read-only attribute is set for the Win.ini and System.ini files, then you will need to remove that attribute before you can save the files.

Remove references to the Trojan from the registry
These Trojans can load from the registry, and they need to be removed from the \Run key:

CAUTION: We strongly recommend that you back up the system registry before making any changes. Incorrect changes to the registry could result in permanent data loss or corrupted files. Please make sure you modify only the keys specified. Please see the document How to back up the Windows registry before proceeding.

1. Click Start, and click Run. The Run dialog box appears.
2. Type regedit and then click OK.
3. Navigate to the following key:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
4. In the right pane, delete the value that refers to the Trojan.
5. Close the Registry Editor. Any changes that you made are saved automatically.

Check the StartUp Folder
Some Trojans load from the Windows StartUp folder. Please follow these steps remove them:

1. Click Start, point to Settings, and click Taskbar.
2. Click the Start Menu Programs tab.
3. Click Advanced, open the Programs folder, and then open the StartUp folder.
4. In the right pane, locate the file that you want to remove (for example, System.exe), and select it. This may be the actual file, or a shortcut to it.
5. Click the Edit menu, and click Cut.
6. Open a folder of your choice into which you want to move the file or shortcut.
7. Click the Edit menu, and click Paste.
8. Close the window, click OK, and then restart the computer.

NOTE: If you are sure that you do not need the file that is in the StartUp folder--by design, these should be shortcuts, rather than program files--you can delete them instead of moving them.

CAUTION: Because your password could have been compromised, we strongly recommend that you contact AOL customer service and change your password before you log back on.


----------



## Christoph (May 1, 2003)

Well thats the thing, the way I got the virus was from a CD (with documents and such from another computer). If the virus originated from a CD, could it still pose a risk, or is it only when I have the CD actually in the computer. 

And isn't there a way Hijack This could detect if I have any potentially dangerous viruses?


----------



## Afinogenov (Jul 14, 2004)

If you want you may post your log. but Bloodhounds are really stubborn viruses and I highly doubt your going to get it out with hijackthis


----------



## Christoph (May 1, 2003)

I've been doing a little research on this virus. I've found a few websites that seem to indicate that since I have XP, I'm not affected.

Also Known As: Bloodhound.W32.EP 
Type: Virus 
Infection Length: 1049 bytes 
Systems Affected: Windows 95, Windows 98, Windows Me 
Systems Not Affected: Windows NT, Windows 2000, Windows XP

From http://home.earthlink.net/~doniteli/index15-11.htm

And

Also Known As: Bloodhound.W32.EP

Type: Virus 
Infection Length: 1049 bytes

Systems Affected: Windows 95, Windows 98, Windows Me 
Systems Not Affected: Windows NT, Windows 2000, Windows XP

From http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/w95.cih.1049.html

Am I off the hook?


----------



## Afinogenov (Jul 14, 2004)

hmm... I see. But norton said you do have one. What I want you to do now it do a virus scan and then let me know the results before you do ANYTHING


----------



## Christoph (May 1, 2003)

Ok, I'll do that now. Thanks.


----------



## Christoph (May 1, 2003)

I did a virus scan with Norton, and it brough up nothing. I'm going to try that free online virus scan tomorrow, but so far everything looks good.


----------



## Afinogenov (Jul 14, 2004)

yeah, since that log you posted earlier was OK for win XP


----------

